# Fehler in der XML-Schnittstelle für Items



## _Onestone_ (20. Dezember 2007)

Seit dem jünsten Patch wunderte ich mich, warum Erweiterungen wie z.B. Itemstats auf einmal solche Probleme mit der Anzeige der Waffenkundewertung haben. 
Dem bin ich mal nach gegangen und habe den Fehler an der Quelle lokalisiert.

Wenn man die XML-Daten eines Items per XML-URL abfragt, wie z.B. dieses hier:

http://www.buffed.de/xml/i30055.xml

dann liefert Buffed damit die Details zu jedem Item schön geordnet im XML-Format. Darinnen befindet sich auch ein Feld namens DisplayHTML, das die Itemdaten fertig zur Darstellung liefert.

In diesem Feld wird leider keine Waffenkundewertung eingeblendet, sonder nur Wert, also statt "+10 Waffenkundewertung" steht da nur "+10 " drin, und das auch noch bei den weißen stats anstatt unten im grünen Bereich - ähnlich wie es direkt nach dem 2.3er Patch auch auf Buffed.de selbst war.

In diese Falle tappen natürlich alle AddOns die diese Schnittstelle nutzen.

Daher die bitte an die Buffed-Crew: Pleeze fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Onestone_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Fehler existiert seit Patch 2.3 draußen ist und besteht leider immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Onestone_ (22. Dezember 2007)

/push

Ich weiß es ist kurz vor Weihnachten, aber der Fehler existiert nun schon sehr länge, wär wirklich nett wenns da nen Fix gibt, eine Menge Webseiten und Foren wären Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Rhyan (22. Dezember 2007)

schliesse mich dem Ganzen an - ein fix wäre super!


----------



## ZAM (24. Dezember 2007)

Wir müssen die XMLs überarbeiten und generieren - aber Crowley, der die Herrschaft über die Scripte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist momentan im wohl verdienten Urlaub. Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Onestone_ (29. Dezember 2007)

Okay, aber bitte vergesst es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Onestone_ (4. Januar 2008)

*Pfeif* *unaufällig weg gugg* */push* *vanish*


----------



## _Onestone_ (9. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## _Onestone_ (16. Januar 2008)

Der Fehler besteht immer noch


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> Der Fehler besteht immer noch



Nicht der Fehler, das Fehlen. *g*
Das kommt erst im nächsten Update.


----------



## _Onestone_ (21. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht der Fehler, das Fehlen. *g*
> Das kommt erst im nächsten Update.



Yeah ! Wann ?


----------



## _Onestone_ (29. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## _Onestone_ (4. Februar 2008)

/push mal wieder *gähn*


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> /push mal wieder *gähn*



Es steht seit geraumer Zeit auf der Liste - nur hockt Marcel aufgrund von Krankheits(aus)fällen zZ. allein im Technik-Bereich. Aggro-Gnom != Zaubergnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Onestone_ (21. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## _Onestone_ (5. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Crowley (6. März 2008)

Sorry, ich dachte eigentlich, dass das Problem schon längst behoben sein sollte, da ich einen komplett neuen Item-XML-Generator geschrieben habe. Allerdings wurden die alten URLs nicht auf die neuen XML umgelenkt. Das sollte jetzt gehen. 

Ich hab die XML-Dateien auch etwas ausgemistet und aufs nötigste beschränkt. Wenn da eine Information fehlt, sagt einfach bescheid.

Wenn man nur das Tooltip-HTML will gibts hier übrigens eine einfacherer Möglichkeit: http://wow.buffed.de/items/html/30055.html


----------



## _Onestone_ (7. März 2008)

Crowley schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte eigentlich, dass das Problem schon längst behoben sein sollte, da ich einen komplett neuen Item-XML-Generator geschrieben habe. Allerdings wurden die alten URLs nicht auf die neuen XML umgelenkt. Das sollte jetzt gehen.



Leider nicht:
http://www.buffed.de/xml/i30055.xml liefert weiterhin das fehlerhafte XML (Waffenkundewertung fehlt in der <display_html> section).




Crowley schrieb:


> Wenn man nur das Tooltip-HTML will gibts hier übrigens eine einfacherer Möglichkeit: http://wow.buffed.de/items/html/30055.html



Dazu müssten die phpBB-Mods umgeschrieben werden, das kann dauern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (7. März 2008)

Ach mist, da hat ein Wartungs-Skript die Einstellungen wohl wieder überschrieben.

Jetzt sollten aber endgültig die neuen Tooltips angezeigt werden.


----------



## haplo (8. März 2008)

Ich habe ein weiteres Problem mit den Item-XML-Daten. Nach dem DB-Update habt ihr die ja geändert.

So war die Struktur früher:

```
[...]
<div class='wowitemt' style='display:block'>
	<div>
		<span class='purplename'>Gurt des Lauerers</span><br /><br />Wird beim Aufheben gebunden<br />
	</div>
[...]
```

Dies wurde geändert zu:


```
[...]
<div class='wowtooltip'>
	<div>
		<span class='itemtitle q4'>Gurt des Lauerers</span><br /><br />Wird beim Aufheben gebunden<br />
	</div>
[...]
```

Die Änderung von _wowitemt_ zu _wowtooltip_ 
und _purplename_ zu _itemtitle q4_ verursacht bei vielen Tools die die Datenbank genutzt haben Probleme. Sind diese Änderungen beabsichtigt? Also muss ich nun meine Tools anpassen?

Zusätzlich taucht bei den Items am Schluss 

```
</span><br /><!--insert--></div>
```

auf. Das [/div]-Tag wurde nie geöffnet, ist also fehlerhaft....

EDIT: Habe mich nu die ganze Nacht damit rumgeschlagen^^ Hoffe (und danke schonmal) für/auf Antwort


----------



## Crowley (8. März 2008)

Hi haplo,

die Stylesheet-Klasse "wowitemt" oder "purplename" hab ich eigentlich nie verwendet. Die werden anscheinend von dem entsprechenden Tools geändert. 

Wenn du allerdings direkt die Stylesheets von unserem Server beziehst sollte es diese Problem nicht geben. Dazu bindest du einfach die Datei http://www.buffed.de/css/wowtooltip.css ein. Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Was den </div>-tag angeht: Der pass schon so, der schließt <div class='wowtooltip'> vom Anfang.


----------



## _Onestone_ (9. März 2008)

Danke für den lang ersehnten Fix !


----------



## Nomflow (10. März 2008)

Morgn,

seit letzter Woche treten unter Verwendung von EQDKP (in Verbindung mit Itemstats) zwei Probleme auf:

a) Die Items werden "optisch" nicht mehr richtig angezeigt dh. ihnen fehlt der Rand, die Grafiken für die Metasockel, die farbliche Hervorhebung (lila für episch etc.) usw.
b) Die Umlaute werden nicht korrekt angezeigt

Problem a) wurde bereits durch hier beschriebene Problemlösung behoben. Allerdings scheint das mit den Umlauten doch etwas komplizierter zu sein. Anzeigen wie z.B.



> Lawinengamaschen
> Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
> Beine	Schwere RÃ¼stung
> 787 RÃ¼stung
> ...



sind optisch gesehen doch etwas störend. Wie lässt sich dieses Problem beheben bzw. wieso tritt es erst seit einigen Tagen (Stichwort: Datenbankumstellung/-arbeiten bei Buffed) auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets
Nom


----------



## Andruvion (11. März 2008)

Ist es möglich die daten zu encoden so das man sie auf isosystemen benutzen kann??
Ach ja und zur Erklärung warum das auftaucht. Buffed hatte vorher wie im europäischen Raum üblich eine ISO konvention als DB konvention drin. Aber aus einem mir unerfindlichen Grund und total sinnlos in meinen Augen haben sie auf UTF umgestellt. Ergo alle Iso DB's können die Umlaute nciht mehr verstehen ausser man sendet sie encoded....Aber anscheinend geht da nix vorwärts obwohl es viele brauchen...Vielleicht sollten wir über einen Wechsel für EQDKP items zu Allka nachdenken....

So lösung von nem kollegen von EQDKP

Beinn Zeile 241 in der blasc.php
else {
 $item['html'] .= '</ div>';
}

//hier die zeile, damit die umlaute wieder richtig dargestellt werden
$item['html'] = utf8_decode($item['html']);

// Build the final HTML by merging the template and the data we just prepared.
$template_html = trim(file_get_contents(dirname(__FILE__) . '/../templates/popup.tpl'));
$item['html'] = str_replace('{ITEM_HTML}', $item['html'], $template_html);


----------



## _Onestone_ (11. März 2008)

Jo, das mit den Umlauten ist echt hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mein Itemstats folgendermaßen umgebaut:

Angepasste Datei: \itemstats\includes\blasc.php

Änderungen:

-------------- FIND in function getItemHtml: -------------

		else
		{
			// If BLASC was busy or this item doesn't exist and this item isn't cached yet, leave the alternate html blank.
			$item['html'] = "";
		}

------------ ADD, AFTER: -------------------------------

		// ADD by Onestone of www.da-twink.de: Handling of special chars that get decoded wrongly
			//  Ã¼  to  ü
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ã¼', 'ü', $item['html']);
			//  Ã¶  to  ö
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ã¶', 'ö', $item['html']);
			// Ã¤  to  ä
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ã¤', 'ä', $item['html']);
			// ÃŸ  to  ß
			$item['html'] = str_replace('ÃŸ', 'ß', $item['html']);

			// Ãœ  to  Ü
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ãœ', 'Ü', $item['html']);
			// Ã„  to  Ä
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ã„', 'Ä', $item['html']);
			// Ã–  to  Ö
			$item['html'] = str_replace('Ã–', 'Ö', $item['html']);
		// =========== END of MOD by Onestone ======

--------------- END OF MOD ------------



Zwar nicht die sauberste Methode, aber tut ihren Zweck.


----------



## Andruvion (11. März 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> Jo, das mit den Umlauten ist echt hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kanst dir alles sparen wenn du die eine Zeile einfügst anstatt dem langen schwanz
$item['html'] = utf8_decode($item['html']); diese zeile nur an der Stelle oben eintragen fertig.


----------



## _Onestone_ (11. März 2008)

Andruvion schrieb:


> Kanst dir alles sparen wenn du die eine Zeile einfügst anstatt dem langen schwanz
> $item['html'] = utf8_decode($item['html']); diese zeile nur an der Stelle oben eintragen fertig.



Danke, funzt wunderbar ! Trotzdem: Warum wurde denn die Kodierung umgestellt ?


----------



## Andruvion (11. März 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> Danke, funzt wunderbar ! Trotzdem: Warum wurde denn die Kodierung umgestellt ?



Da musst du Buffed fragen ich kann es mir auch ned erklären...


----------

